
Show HN: Cliche sports interview generator - bekher
https://sports-autogen.herokuapp.com
======
gus_massa
It works fine in Chrome but it doesn't work in IE11, in case you care about
IE.

Is it possible to generate two random answers and let the users vote the one
they like more, and then modify the weights of the Markov chain? I don't know
if someone tried this before ... Anyway, be careful in case users make it
somehow converge to Hitler.

